# sounds *very* familiar...



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Patrick Cain <patrickcain@snappingturtle.net>* on *Mon, 03 Jan 2000 18:18:00 -0500*
Press Association
Monday January 3, 4:31 PM
Probe Call Over ‘Unreliable‘ Kosovo Guns
The Government is facingcalls for an urgent inquiry into the Army‘s battle
readiness after leaked
documents suggested that British soldiers were handicapped by serious
equipment failings during the
Nato advance into Kosovo. 
The documents, drawn up by senior Army officers, showed how British troops
who formed part of
the Nato force K-For which ushered Serb forces out of Kosovo last summer
were issued with
"unreliable" guns. 
They also told how up to a third of personal radios were broken at any one
time that there was a
shortage of night vision equipment and that command lines were "confused
and fractured". 
One of the documents suggested British forces would have been in severe
difficulties had the Serbs
mounted any kind of organised resistance to their advance. 
"It is the view of this headquarters that had the situation on 12th June
the day of Nato‘s advance been anything less than benign, there would
have been command, control and communication difficulties which could not
have been resolved by K-For headquarters," one of the documents warned. 
Shadow defence secretary Iain Duncan Smith called for a wide-ranging
inquiry into the problems set out in the documents. 
"I think there‘s a necessity now for a full inquiry, because without such
an inquiry, we will not be able to say to the Government, and the
Government will not be able to admit, that in fact what they are trying to
get now is defence on the cheap, and they will not be able to rectify these
problems," said Mr Duncan Smith. 
The leaked reports were written by Lieutenant Colonel Paul Gibson,
commanding officer of the Parachute Regiment‘s 1st Battalion, and Brigadier
Adrian Freer, commander of the 5 Airborne Brigade. 
The documents, obtained by BBC Radio 4‘s Today programme, suggested that
many troops had to purchase their own camp beds and shower bags. 
In addition, "the majority of commanders and many soldiers" in the 1st
Battalion Parachute Regiment battle group BG bought their own Global
Positioning Satellite receivers so they could work more efficiently at
night or in bad weather. 
Patrick Cain
voice: 416 539-0939
fax:    416 515-3698
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Tue, 4 Jan 2000 09:16:45 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Why am I not surprised?  It is exactly the same thing most of us have had to
do when the "system" hasn‘t produced decent kit.  I‘m still waiting for some
"Clothe the Soldier" clothing to arrive.  So far all I‘ve gotten is a Kevlar
Helmet and a Gerber Tool.  I‘d trade both of those in for a Gore Tex Jacket
and Gloves any day.  Of course I‘ve already bought these myself so that I
could stay dry and warm.
Todd Harris
RE: sounds *very* familiar...
Why am I not surprised? It is exactly the same 
thing most of us have had to do when the quotsystemquot hasn‘t 
produced decent kit. I‘m still waiting for some quotClothe the 
Soldierquot clothing to arrive. So far all I‘ve gotten is a 
Kevlar Helmet and a Gerber Tool. I‘d trade both of those in for a 
Gore Tex Jacket and Gloves any day. Of course I‘ve already 
bought these myself so that I could stay dry and warm.
Todd Harris
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Tue, 04 Jan 2000 08:28:49 -0600*
--------------05A27A3D610016C8D467E9DB
"So ......where does one buy goretex kit?"he said dropping a subtle
hint.CLLLAAAANNGG!!!!
Todd Harris wrote:
>
>
> Why am I not surprised?  It is exactly the same thing most of us have
> had to do when the "system" hasn‘t produced decent kit.  I‘m still
> waiting for some "Clothe the Soldier" clothing to arrive.  So far all
> I‘ve gotten is a Kevlar Helmet and a Gerber Tool.  I‘d trade both of
> those in for a Gore Tex Jacket and Gloves any day.  Of course I‘ve
> already bought these myself so that I could stay dry and warm.
>
> Todd Harris
--------------05A27A3D610016C8D467E9DB
"So ......where does one buy goretex kit?"he said dropping a subtle hint.CLLLAAAANNGG!!!!
Todd Harris wrote:
Why am I not surprised? It is exactly the same thing
most of us have had to do when the "system" hasn‘t produced decent kit.
I‘m still waiting for some "Clothe the Soldier" clothing to arrive.
So far all I‘ve gotten is a Kevlar Helmet and a Gerber Tool. I‘d
trade both of those in for a Gore Tex Jacket and Gloves any day.
Of course I‘ve already bought these myself so that I could stay dry and
warm.
Todd Harris
--------------05A27A3D610016C8D467E9DB--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Tue, 4 Jan 2000 09:48:41 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Sorry,  I should have been more clear.  I bought civilian kit that was
black/green, not issue someday type kit.

Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Gordan Dundas [mailto:dundas@prairie.ca]
Sent: Tuesday, January 4, 2000 09:29
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: sounds *very* familiar...
"So ......where does one buy goretex kit?"he said dropping a subtle
hint.CLLLAAAANNGG!!!! 
Todd Harris wrote: 

Why am I not surprised?  It is exactly the same thing most of us have had to
do when the "system" hasn‘t produced decent kit.  I‘m still waiting for some
"Clothe the Soldier" clothing to arrive.  So far all I‘ve gotten is a Kevlar
Helmet and a Gerber Tool.  I‘d trade both of those in for a Gore Tex Jacket
and Gloves any day.  Of course I‘ve already bought these myself so that I
could stay dry and warm. 
Todd Harris

Sorry, I should have been more clear. I 
bought civilian kit that was black/green, not issue someday type 
kit.
Todd Harris 
  -----Original Message-----From: Gordan Dundas 
  [mailto:dundas@prairie.ca]Sent: Tuesday, January 4, 2000 
  09:29To: army@cipherlogic.on.caSubject: Re: sounds 
  *very* familiar..."So ......where does one buy goretex 
  kit?"he said dropping a subtle hint.CLLLAAAANNGG!!!! 
  Todd Harris wrote: 

    Why am I not surprised? It is exactly the same thing 
    most of us have had to do when the "system" hasn‘t produced decent 
    kit. I‘m still waiting for some "Clothe the Soldier" clothing to 
    arrive. So far all I‘ve gotten is a Kevlar Helmet and a Gerber 
    Tool. I‘d trade both of those in for a Gore Tex Jacket and Gloves any 
    day. Of course I‘ve already bought these myself so that I could stay 
    dry and warm. 
    Todd Harris 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ghallman <ghallman@mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Tue, 04 Jan 2000 14:01:43 -0400*
If you haven‘t recieved the gore-tex kit you must be in a low priority unit
or something.  I‘m in the Militia and I‘ve had mine since like the middle
of October.  
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Tue, 4 Jan 2000 13:48:33 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
I too am in the Reserves, I‘m with the Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa, an
Infantry Unit.  I would hope we‘re not on the low priority list.  What Unit
are you with, and what kit have you been issued?
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: ghallman [mailto:ghallman@mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca]
Sent: Tuesday, January 4, 2000 13:02
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: RE: sounds *very* familiar...
If you haven‘t recieved the gore-tex kit you must be in a low priority unit
or something.  I‘m in the Militia and I‘ve had mine since like the middle
of October.  
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
RE: sounds *very* familiar...
I too am in the Reserves, I‘m with the Cameron 
Highlanders of Ottawa, an Infantry Unit. I would hope we‘re not 
on the low priority list. What Unit are you with, and what kit 
have you been issued?
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: ghallman [mailto:ghallman@mailserv.n
bnet.nb.ca]
Sent: Tuesday, January 4, 2000 13:02
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: RE: sounds *very* familiar...
If you haven‘t recieved the gore-tex kit you must be 
in a low priority unit
or something. I‘m in the Militia and I‘ve had 
mine since like the middle
of October. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you 
wish
to remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
armyquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ghallman <ghallman@mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Tue, 04 Jan 2000 20:47:05 -0400*
I‘m in the 1st Battalion Royal New Brunswick Regiment.  It sounds like we
got our Gore-tex kit early I guess but I don‘t really know how many other
militia units have it.  It might be because CFB Gagetown is 13km down the
road.  I was out at an artillery school demonstration with my History Of
Warfare class from UNB and the Arty School guys had only got their kit like
a week before us.
So far we‘ve got: 2 fleece pants
           2 fleece jackets
           1 gore-tex combat jacket
                  1 gore-tex parka
                  1 gore-tex bib-pants
                  1 gore-tex wind type pants
We also have the gore-tex bivy bag and socks but I don‘t know if that is
part of the clothe the soldier program.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Tue, 04 Jan 2000 22:26:02 -0500*
Much of the order of march for issues of equipment is based on the priority
of the supporting base, not necessarily the receiving unit. This avoids
having any particular supporting base having to stock and provide "old" and
"new" kit simultaneously for any length of time.
Some day we may all have the new kit, even those of us out here in Meaford.
Mike
At 08:47 PM 1/4/00 -0400, you wrote:
>
>I‘m in the 1st Battalion Royal New Brunswick Regiment.  It sounds like we
>got our Gore-tex kit early I guess but I don‘t really know how many other
>militia units have it.  It might be because CFB Gagetown is 13km down the
>road.  I was out at an artillery school demonstration with my History Of
>Warfare class from UNB and the Arty School guys had only got their kit like
>a week before us.
>So far we‘ve got: 2 fleece pants
>           2 fleece jackets
>           1 gore-tex combat jacket
>                  1 gore-tex parka
>                  1 gore-tex bib-pants
>                  1 gore-tex wind type pants
>We also have the gore-tex bivy bag and socks but I don‘t know if that is
>part of the clothe the soldier program.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

